# Couplers



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

I would like to install body mount couplers on my Aristo and Bachman cars. Can I do this with 8' dia. curves and where can I find the correct part numbers?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Whose coupler will you use? At 8 foot, you might have trouble coupling and uncoupling on a curve, long cars won't be real happy either, but bottom line is it will most likely work. 

Some more information on the cars you are using will also help. 

Greg


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

All cars are 40' freight. I will be using Kadee.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Should be fine... I have all body mount myself. 

Get the Kadee gauge and every bit of getting them exactly the right height will repay you in better operation.

Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

The Aristo 40 foot Box Car, Reefer car, and Stock car will operate very well on 8 foot diameter track curves when fitted with Kadee body mount type couplers. I use centerset "G" type Kadee 830 (traditional), Kadee 930 (same as 830 but brown painted) and Kadee 906 (newest Kadee AAR type E coupler). These Kadee types all mount the same way as they use the same physical draft gear box.

These 40 foot type cars were factory made with 3 floor types. Early production run cars are taller on the track when compared with the later production runs. The later (and current) production run cars were made with "lowered floors". 

There are two types of lowered floors, both of which need some minor modifications so cars will attain the proper coupler height to rail head when fitted with Kadee body mount coupler assemblies.

If you have these type Aristo cars having been factory made with "lowered floors", the following "vignettes" I have written may be helpful to look at: 

The following vignette describes an Aristo car having the early 1st Generation lowered floor type:
"*Aristo-Craft's first generation lowered freight car floors & Kadee body mount couplers*"
In addition to modifying this 1st Generation floor, the truck tang will need to be removed with this type floor.

The following vignette describes an Aristo car having the newer 2nd Generation lowered floor type: This type floor has a built up ridge / wall on the coupler pad that is suppose to eliminate the need of a spacer, however, it is too tall and needs to be trimmed down. 
"*Aristo-Craft's 40 foot Double Door Box Car & Kadee Couplers*"
This 2nd Generation floor does NOT need to have the truck tang removed since the floor's spine ribbing was made so the truck will fit when reinstalled 180 degrees.


If you have the older early production run floors and desire to retrofit lowered floors, Aristo makes the ART-29706 lowered floor assembly that can be retrofitted.
I describe this in the following vignette:
"*Installing Aristo-Craft's lowered floor assembly in the 40 foot freight cars Article*"


-Ted


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

Thank's guys. this has been a big help. I'll have more questions in the future.


----------

